# Ipsec-tools maximum tunnel



## thein (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello anybody,

I want to setup ipsec-tools site-to-site esp tunnel.
How many can I setup ipsec-tools site-to-site esp tunnel on FreeBSD 11.0?
I hope answer of max tunnel.


----------



## Crest (Dec 12, 2016)

As far as I know FreeBSD has no arbitrary limits on the number of IPsec policies. The ipsec-tools package contains the old racoon daemon which is a pain in the ass to use. I would recommend using strongswan instead of racoon.

If you control both sides the tunnel I would use IPsec in transport mode to protect a GRE tunnel instead of IPsec in tunnel mode. The GRE tunnels is a normal pseudo-interface and can be used for dynamic routing.


----------

